# A Good day



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I had a good time and enjoyed meeting those who were able to attend. Hope everyone else had a good time also. A special thanks to Sportsmaster and all others who helped for their efforts in coordinating the outing. 



------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

I would also like to thank Sportsmaster to.. It was really nice to meet you. hope we can do something like this in the near furture!

------------------
HAPPY AND SAFE HUNTING TO ALL.

[This message has been edited by rrbuckmaster (edited 02-04-2001).]


----------



## bonasabuster (Oct 17, 2000)

was glad to see you migrated back north to meet us neapolis


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2001)

i am glad you all made it up there . I think we had a heck of a good time  and glad also everyone made it home safely


----------

